# FREE SeaView Sat Service until Monday!!!



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">Bluewater Supermap is always free& *<U>until Monday SeaView Access is FREE!</U>* 

You must be a member of Florida-Offshore.com- (registration is free)

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">*Follow this carefully -> Click on Bluewater Supermap's link on the site, Click Proceed to Map.... for the newbies: IF after the screen loads you only see blue thenpress Control Key + F5 .... now clickon the SeaView Tab across the top.* 

*SeaView* gives you better quality data thatyou can't get elsewhere:

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">SeaView SSTs - Most Recent, 1 Day Composite, 3 Day Composite, Cloud Free Composite, Cloud FreeMosaic

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">SeaView SST Temp Break Contouring

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">SeaView Sub Surface Temps -<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">50m, 100m, & 300m depths

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">SeaView Plankton Density - MODIS Aqua, Terra, & a Composite

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">SeaView Salinity

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">SeaView Sea Surface Height

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">SeaView Ocean Currents

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">SeaView Winds

SeaView Mixed Layer / Thermocline Depths

ENJOY!!!

<U>*If you need help with anything, please contact me OR call Capt Dave Tilleyat 910-458-3145*</U>

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">


----------

